# Basement bathroom framing



## Raditz84 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey everyone.  I am renovationg my basement and am starting with my bathroom. I have gutted the bathroom, have finished my plumbing drainage and am now moving onto the framing.  My question I have is, an air duct runs right through the bathroom (I know really poorly designed by the origional builder) and I was wondering if instead of using 2x4's if I could use 1x1's to build the bulkhead to save a bit of ceiling height.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the site.
Depending on the size of the bathroom some times it is just as easy to drop the whole ceiling, to gain height you can uses 2x4 for joist one on each side of the drop with the bottom only a half inch below the duct. If you want to bild a drop you can just build the short wall just lower than the duct and span that with just the drywall.


----------



## Raditz84 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ahh that's actually a great idea.  Never thought of that.  Ill look tomorrow and see if that's an idea that will work.  Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Jan 19, 2015)

By code all cavities should be blocked to slow down a fire so when we do drops say 12" from ceiling we start with 1/2" plywood, osb or drywall 12 inch first against the wall or solid blocking between the studs at the 12 inch mark and sometimes just drywall the walls first if the drywallers are on site at the time.


----------

